# Nokia E7 Preorders Begin !



## Anirvann (Mar 9, 2011)

> Consumers can get their Nokia E7 by making a pre-order booking by logging on to Nokia India - Nokia E7 - Smartphone with touch screen & QWERTY and filling an online form, along with the preference of the nearest Nokia Priority store. The concerned store will call registered consumers within 24 hours with further details of the handset and the offer. Consumers can then secure their Nokia E7 units by depositing a booking amount of Rs. 3,000/- at the store.



*i.imgur.com/XMYzU.jpg

Key features of the Nokia E7

- Easy access to private and business email

- Create, edit and share office documents and view PDF files

with Adobe Reader

- Fast, secure intranet access with the built-in VPN

- High-resolution photos and HD video with the 8 megapixel camera and dual LED flash

- HDMI connectivity to project files, videos and images onto large screens

- 16 gigabytes of on-board flash memory

- USB-On-The-Go, enabling easy file sharing by connecting a USB stick to the smartphone


Who all are getting this phone ? I am quite interested because of that keyboard.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 9, 2011)

A brick worth 35k. In this price, you can get an iPhone 4 (from HK) & still save 6k. Or a SE Neo + An LG O1 combo.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 9, 2011)

someone remember HTC Desire Z?


----------



## raj_in (Mar 9, 2011)

Preorders begin.........
.
.
.
Waiting for 1st order
.
.
.
.
.
preorders close
No orders....lolzzz


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 9, 2011)

I have registered as a developer for Nokia. I heard Nokia sends free phones to developers.. Lets see if I get lucky... 

I am not ready to put that kind of money to buy a Nokia brick... atleast not until WP7 arrives...


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 9, 2011)

raj_in said:


> Preorders begin.........
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## desiibond (Mar 11, 2011)

preorder price of 33k (3k in advance) is damn too much for E7. I would rather get it for 28k something in non-exclusive stores.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ I'd rather not go for that brick at any price.


----------



## Digimake (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Looking for Nokia E7 but i didn't get from any local dealer, is Nokia E7 Available for India or not?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 16, 2011)

^^ Available now, if you have money to burn.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 17, 2011)

Symbian is the cause of Nokia's failure.


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> Symbian is the cause of Nokia's failure.


and it was also the cause of their success.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 17, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend buying the E7 , since Nokia have ditched Symbian. Don't expect any long term OS support beyond 2 years.

I bought a N8 a few months before they announced WP7 as their new OS. Damn shame really - I found Symbian^3 to be a good improvement over the previous generation but then Nokia dropped the WP7 bomb. All the Symbian developers are now running away, who wants an OS that won't last beyond 2011?


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 17, 2011)

ico said:


> and it was also the cause of their success.



if I overlook the "look" of the OS (which is pretty outdated) I will still go for a Nokia (most preferably N8) over any other phone. I agree that number of apps in Ovi are nothing as compared to Android Market but app support for Nokia (third party) is lesser than none.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 17, 2011)

ico said:


> and it was also the cause of their success.



Earlier it was success and now its cause of cause of failure due to various good competitor out there.


----------



## kiddish (Mar 18, 2011)

I just pre ordered the Nokia E7 and just got it today.  It has an 8 mp camera with dual led flash and a 16 gb hard drive. The screen is huge. Its 4 inches long. Visually, it is very slick. It’s long and thin. So it can easily fit in my pocket without the added bulge. The QWERTY is responsive. The keys are adequately spaced and I got used to it after a blink of an eyelash. The phone slides in to landscape mode as soon as you slide the keypad out. And the transition is very smooth and the there is no lag while switching between landscape and portrait either.

It’s got three home screens or desktops if you may, It has indicators on the bottom so that I can see which home screen I am on currently. The menu button is easily accessible The USB and the HDMI ports are on the top along with the power key and 3.5 mm jack.  The keypad lock on the side is a slider on the left side of the phone. The phone also has a volume controller on the right side.  It has an anodized aluminium build. The face is very similar to the Nokia N8 and the slider comes out like just like N97. The dual led flash is at the back.
*www.nokia.co.in/PRODUCT_METADATA_0/Products/Phones/E-Series/E7-00/images/e7_dark_grey_front_l_slide_604x604.png


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for your short, brief review. How do you like the screen? It's a worth mention. One of the BEST display out there.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 18, 2011)

Nokia hardware quality is of top quality but the os is not worthy....at all.


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 18, 2011)

@kiddish 
could u please post some pictures?

you sound like a nokia fanboy thats advertising the product thats why....all the features you mentioned(and more) were in the milestone which released more than a year ago...Obviously cam res was lesser and no usb and hdmi...but you are paying 13k more for tht!!
Still its your wish to buy what u want...enjoy ur new phone


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> Nokia hardware quality is of top quality but the os is not worthy....at all.



Well you can't say that for this device. Don't mind me telling this, actually I have found it actually opposite, coz the one's I used, like- E90, N95...they had Symbian, and frankly I like Symiban, but the hardware of those devices were poor , and now this E7, again Hardware wise it's a Big failure to me, (Please don't mind this Kiddish, we are talking on extreme professional levels here, so enjoy yours), and it's a Symbian again, OK, now this Symbina stuff looking so outdated coz OS like Android/iOS or WP7 are out there, but if this had released like 2-2.5 years back, it would have been a Dream phone to own, both hardware wise and software too .
I said the above from my own experience, please don't take it any personally buddy. 
@Kiddish- Enjoy the phone, make it run as it's full flow, and do post more Pics and more views if you can. 

Regards,
Saurav.


----------



## kiddish (Mar 22, 2011)

Here I am going to share first demo for how to insert sim card in Nokia E7. There is a slot which comes out neatly after opening the flap, located on the right side. The easy part is to insert the SIM onto the slot. It’s a little tricky since it’s a little delicate. Anyways its in.

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAFi6r0fUbz_hec989mZj4suuLKn2j3SEq2UDC8O3AvJhYljqvAxRot_GzzfgjA5KjFvy4lytAsOZLjveJyMuLnQAm1T1UKJkT7R3yozwznPY_70bKd9vVZ1W.jpg

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAADAZMbHw2Ew4LEEm-g7IMqsALpz5v3pWXqD6gML8kZvU6Z7W9h7jgQvJYpreUmKDcBRu-apDPqiCgCX7q_xg51IAm1T1UFXWyq827z2CQPm8zVDeZXqiaf7S.jpg

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAFQheiIxJyLIsjEP39t2d88rLyNrpto7veE1o8bbLQFlE3E5pF-3RAVUcwQghwFB0hDjg8mAbfyIeRk5m63KeMoAm1T1UAUjrV6aDUVdN5Kbn0rkXbWSwMOI.jpg


----------



## Anirvann (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice share Kiddish... 

I'm quite enjoying my E7 as well...

@Others : Guys ! Personal opinion !! Even i feel Symbian works great for me... it is reliable and i really do make use of stuff like HDMI and USB OTG. Of course the UI could take some working but that should be fixed in the coming updates..


----------



## red dragon (Mar 23, 2011)

It will be a nice phone if available around 24-25k range.


----------



## meta (Mar 24, 2011)

I like E7 a lot ! Really use apps like VLingo to use voice control. The hardware keyboard is also awesome !


----------



## kiddish (Mar 28, 2011)

This video helped me make a decision to go for the Nokia E7 ! Just look at this thing go !!!

YouTube - Multitasking on the Nokia E7


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ What's the use of multitasking when there are no apps for the platform ?


----------



## Anirvann (Mar 30, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ What's the use of multitasking when there are no apps for the platform ?



Your're kidding , right ? 

All the essentials a re present in the OS


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 30, 2011)

Anirvann said:


> Your're kidding , right ?
> 
> All the essentials a re present in the OS



All you have to do is borrow a friend's iPhone, Android, WP7 phone and use it for a day. After that try using your E7... You will be one sad person... I assure you that. Symbian has nothing to offer... 

E7 built quality is excellent... but the software killed this nice phone...


----------



## Anirvann (Mar 30, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> All you have to do is borrow a friend's iPhone, Android, WP7 phone and use it for a day. After that try using your E7... You will be one sad person... I assure you that. Symbian has nothing to offer...
> 
> E7 built quality is excellent... but the software killed this nice phone...



I have a Galaxy S as well... all the essentials are present on the E7. Yeah sure it lacks in games and other random stuff but for some people and especially the business users this is targeting , the essentials are more important.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2011)

if it is for business user, its a good deal but for youth or someone who have used a good Android mobile, it'll be a sad end.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2011)

I think its just a overpriced and QWERTYED N8

Nokia really needs to put the new age SoC proccys.

N8 has a processor which is approximately the clock of an O1


Also, Nokia's time has come to take a step forward and select Android OS.
Not step backwards with WP7

Nokia needs to work harder than fixing a qwerty pad to N8. Innovation needs to be better.

I found the UI of the N8 quite similar to other touch phones. 
A projector is a step towards the right direction.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 30, 2011)

^^ And the price is falling steeply from about 33k to now about 27k in one month.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2011)

^^ when you launch a product costing 25k, customers will not only look for its strength & weaknesses but also for alternates. fanboy or not, 33k is a huge amount. also most business users will go for BB. so who should get E7? err, frankly speaking nobody. getting a Motorola Droid 2 from US should come lot cheaper but lot better H/W.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ I don't think WP7 is a step backward. WP7 is an instantly likeable OS. Just give it sometime to mature. The projections of 2015 shows a bigger market share for WP7 than iOS.

And I won't be surprised if Windows 8 has UI comparable to WP7.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> ^^ I don't think WP7 is a step backward. WP7 is an instantly likeable OS. Just give it sometime to mature. The projections of 2015 shows a bigger market share for WP7 than iOS.
> 
> And I won't be surprised if Windows 8 has UI comparable to WP7




Well lets hope the best.....Microsoft have got it right in desktops they might pull it off here too but I don't think they can beat Android.


----------



## Anirvann (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay i'm sure people are going to start flaming me for this but i really don't like Android. I just dont like the feel of it... sure its customizable but so what ? Maybe it works for you but it doesn't for me. 

I like Symbian and maybe unlike the vocal majority on tech forums , a lot of other people do too.  That said , i'm also waiting to see the new WP7 devices by Nokia. Should be interesting.


----------



## meta (Apr 2, 2011)

An interesting app just for released for Nokia S^3 devices over at betalabs.. you might want to check it out.

[YOUTUBE]yE5pLjrivP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anirvann (Apr 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Nokia needs to work harder than fixing a qwerty pad to N8. Innovation needs to be better.
> 
> I found the UI of the N8 quite similar to other touch phones.
> A projector is a step towards the right direction.



Hmm... now that you mention it , a projector in the N8 would be quite cool but i wonder if there is any space in there for it. 

Frankly speaking , i'm more than happy with the aluminum build on the E7 coming from a range of plasticky devices. Really happy with my purchase.

Just installed Nokia Sleeping Screen on my E7... really innovative use of the AMOLED display.


----------



## meta (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay i've been playing around with Nokia Big Screen and the HDMI output from the E7. This is really incredible.. with the amount of formats this phone supports and the decent amount of internal memory.. it is a viable media center alternative ! Loving the phone even more now.


----------



## harm064 (Apr 8, 2011)

meta said:


> Okay i've been playing around with Nokia Big Screen and the HDMI output from the E7. This is really incredible.. with the amount of formats this phone supports and the decent amount of internal memory.. it is a viable media center alternative ! Loving the phone even more now.



I have used the N8, Vis-à-vis, E7, the qwerty does it every time for me. There is no comparison to the build quality. Prior to this, I had not used any phone with a qwerty keypad, I got accustomed to it after 5 odd mins or so. 

For a clearer perspective, to be fair to E7, use it. And you might even like it. It's not philosophy that I am trying to grind, but an honest and humble opinion. 

Ovi maps hands down beats Google Maps. Just use the Ovi maps. The accuracy and fluidness is superb. The maps itself are very precise, when coupled with GPS, it's a bombshell. If it were possible it would even locate any neighbourhood pan wallah too! 

I would have rambled about more features, but I have to go now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

harm064 said:
			
		

> I have used the N8, Vis-à-vis, E7, the
> qwerty does it every time for me.
> There is no comparison to the build
> quality. Prior to this, I had not used
> ...


 I used N8 for around 5 minutes and found Ui laggy and the touch screen not very responsive.
But Symbian is the easiest to use. 

Is E7 really that good? 

Nokia needs to completely overhaul their OS. They need to givn powerful,better hardware- all of which their current phones are lacking.


Hope Nokia pulls out a Rabbit out the hat with Windows Phone 7.


----------



## harm064 (Apr 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I used N8 for around 5 minutes and found Ui laggy and the touch screen not very responsive.



I really can't assume if the N8 had gone through the PR 1 update, how many apps were running on the phone, or was it the appropriate conditions set for the 5 min test. 



> But Symbian is the easiest to use.
> 
> Is E7 really that good?
> 
> Nokia needs to completely overhaul their OS. They need to givn powerful,better hardware- all of which their current phones are lacking.



If you ask the people who have been using the N8 or E7 as their primary phone, their opinions would be positive. 

The software should be in sync with the hardware on the phone. There is no point if the phone has a dual core processor and the OS is not able to effectively utilize it. 

Just check this video out. YouTube - 07042011

I snapped it when then sun was at the top. If possible watch it at 720p. This is the just the camera. 

Believe me, the Nokia hardware is really under appreciated. 




> Hope Nokia pulls out a Rabbit out the hat with Windows Phone 7.



I really can't speculate unless something concrete comes out.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 12, 2011)

Engadget reviewed the Nokia E7... DISASTER! -- Nokia E7 review -- Engadget

5/10... pathetic phone...


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2011)

I wouldn't really consider Engadget reviews. Apple fanboys. I don't have any expectation from the fone, but I'll wait for the GSMArena review.


----------



## harm064 (Apr 12, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Engadget reviewed the Nokia E7... DISASTER! -- Nokia E7 review -- Engadget
> 
> 5/10... pathetic phone...



Atleast E7 wont need an app killer which drains the battery life


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 12, 2011)

30k for the a Nokia phone which still has symbian OS is not a smart investment .

People would rather for BB or Even an Iphone 4 if they have friends in US .


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:
			
		

> Iphone 4 if they have friends in US .


 Never this. An Android phone is a lot better





			
				 xtremevicky709 said:
			
		

> 30k for the a Nokia phone which still has symbian OS is not a smart investment .


 Yeah. Nokia needs SERIOUS updates on their OS's


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Never this. An Android phone is a lot better Yeah. Nokia needs SERIOUS updates on their OS's



I am not saying that getting an Apple Iphone is better or a obcious choice but for 30k one can get better mobiles with better features then the same old sad symbian platform which has poor poor stuff .


----------



## Anirvann (Apr 13, 2011)

well it is subjective mate. I like Symbian. so do many more.


----------



## harm064 (Apr 13, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> I am not saying that getting an Apple Iphone is better or a obcious choice but for 30k one can get better mobiles with better features then the same old sad symbian platform which has poor poor stuff .




Getting an iPhone with better features? Are you somehow modding the iPhone for better features eh? You've got to create a post regarding that .

Have you even tried the Symbian ^3? I am sure you have not. You seem like a guy carrying skepticism by the loads man. 

YouTube - Sample Video from my phone

Check this video out. If possible @720 p. Tell me which iPhone can match up atleast half of it. 

Poor Symbian. Poor Stuff. When you make such derogatory statements, ensure that you can back it up with something concrete before falling on your face flat.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 13, 2011)

harm064 said:


> Getting an iPhone with better features? Are you somehow modding the iPhone for better features eh? You've got to create a post regarding that .
> 
> Have you even tried the Symbian ^3? I am sure you have not. You seem like a guy carrying skepticism by the loads man.
> 
> ...



Ok... N8's camera is good. Have you see iPhone 4's camera output? 720p HD recording? -- YouTube - iPhone 4 Video Sample by Engadget

Nokia's hardware is certainly excellent... but its software is crapware. Symbian ^3 is no match for Android, iOS, WebOS, WP7...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2011)

To settle the debate let me compare 2 phones, 1 Galaxy S and the E7.

Lets say I bought the E7. Rs 29000 right?

I get a 680 mhz proccy

On the contrary with Galaxy S I get 1 GHZ proccy
Android 1 - Symbian 0

E7 is 8 mp camera, better than Galaxy S
Android-1 Symbian-1

Android as 300000+ apps, Nokia doesnt have so many
Android-2 Symbian-1

Whatever you might say, touch interface of Galaxy S is better than E7
Android-3 Symbian-1

Android OS is better than Symbian^3 OS
Android-4 Symbian-1


Symbian is easier to use for first timers
Android-4 Symbian- 2

Galaxy S seems to have better talktime (comparing the stats via GSMareana)

Andrioid-5 Symbian-3


You may disagree with certain points and I respect your opinion. This is my opinion only.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 13, 2011)

harm064 said:


> Getting an iPhone with better features? Are you somehow modding the iPhone for better features eh? You've got to create a post regarding that .
> 
> Have you even tried the Symbian ^3? I am sure you have not. You seem like a guy carrying skepticism by the loads man.
> 
> ...



Ha ha  . Which mobile do you have ? Which Symbian Application can match an Android ? 

Symbian is like putting a tooth underneath your bed and hoping it might convert into a gold coin one day.

I have been using Nokia mobiles for 4.5 years and my roomate has a Android . He makes my mobile look stupid . The only thing I can beat him is that I have Nokia GPS .


----------



## harm064 (Apr 13, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Ha ha  . Which mobile do you have ? Which Symbian Application can match an Android ?
> 
> Symbian is like putting a tooth underneath your bed and hoping it might convert into a gold coin one day.
> 
> I have been using Nokia mobiles for 4.5 years and my roomate has a Android . He makes my mobile look stupid . The only thing I can beat him is that I have Nokia GPS .



I have the Nokia E7. Are you asking if a Symbian App can match the whole Android OS? Wow are you kidding me? 

Well you seem like a genuine fanboy who does nothing but rave without even knowing what it's all about. 

How many apps do you genuinely use on a day to day basis ? 

Yes, Android has better apps, DUE to the fact that it is open source while Symbian 3 was open source for sometime, it is not any more. 

The segment of phone users who are willing to spend on smart phones in India is minuscule. And top to it off, how many users are really well versed with "technology"? 

For any newbee Symbian is undeniably more user friendly and provides features that one can use without having to put in custom roms and voiding the warranty thereby.

I can hookup my phone to any TV or a monitor supporting HDMI, USB support for charging and can connect flash drives too. 

There are obvious pros & cons to everything. There is no need to shove it. 

I have had the E7 for some time now. I ll post my views on it; later on. I will be showing the positives and not so positives about it


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2011)

harm064 said:
			
		

> I have the Nokia E7. Are you asking if
> a Symbian App can match the whole
> Android OS? Wow are you kidding
> me?


 Thats why your posts are little biased. 





> Yes, Android has better apps, DUE to
> the fact that it is open source while
> Symbian 3 was open source for
> sometime, it is not any more.


 iOS is closed source. It has highest number of apps in mobile.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 13, 2011)

harm064 said:


> I have the Nokia E7. Are you asking if a Symbian App can match the whole Android OS? Wow are you kidding me?
> 
> Well you seem like a genuine fanboy who does nothing but rave without even knowing what it's all about.
> 
> ...



A fanboy will always defend without even reading what the other person says.

1. Spending 30k is no joke . And for that I get a user friendly OS . Newbee's dont buy a mobile for 20k unless there Dad's are insanely rich  .

2. Android is comparatively new to symbian but has more usefull features then symbian.

3. I use 5 different application on symbian everyday and I wont be spending 30 k to use the same  . I travel around 50 kms daily so spend a good amount of time in Office bus .

The not so positive about it is that the phone is not worth 30k . I would rather spend my money wisely then for that Nokia Symbian .


----------



## Anirvann (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone tried out Nokia Drop ? Its like Chrome to Phone but for Symbian... kinda verges on copying a feature but as long as it works , who cares heh


----------



## harm064 (Apr 15, 2011)

Anirvann said:


> Anyone tried out Nokia Drop ? Its like Chrome to Phone but for Symbian... kinda verges on copying a feature but as long as it works , who cares heh



You have support for Firefox as well, and a single click on the system to change  the wallpaper or whatever on the phone. Liked it. !!!


----------



## meta (Apr 22, 2011)

harm064 said:


> You have support for Firefox as well, and a single click on the system to change  the wallpaper or whatever on the phone. Liked it. !!!



Indeed really nice.. checked out Nokia Trailers yet ? Qt based... super smooth ! I'm positively excited about the upcoming Nokia FWs and apps. Qt is really bringing out the UI in Nokia apps. 

Oh and i totally agree with all that you've said above


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2011)

meta said:
			
		

> Indeed really nice.. checked out Nokia
> Trailers yet ? Qt based... super smooth


 I wont beleive Nokia touch phones based on a video especially after seeing much advertised N8


----------



## meta (Apr 22, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I wont beleive Nokia touch phones based on a video especially after seeing much advertised N8



Well i own an E7 and find it to be a really nice smartphone. Love the keyboard and unlike the Desire Z which i was using earlier... this one manages to last a full day of usage.


----------



## meta (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay this application called Dukto is really cool ! Transferring large files over WiFi just makes it so much easier ! No need to connect the cable everytime... 

The E7 surprises me everytime by how much it can actually do.


----------



## harm064 (Apr 30, 2011)

meta said:


> Okay this application called Dukto is really cool ! Transferring large files over WiFi just makes it so much easier ! No need to connect the cable everytime...
> 
> The E7 surprises me everytime by how much it can actually do.



I used the Dukto as well, man oh man. I have never seen anything like it. Don't need bluetooth. I have got wifi networking LOL. 

I liked the text feature too, wherein you could just send an url to the phone and test it on the phone.. This app rocks plus support for ubuntu & mac. 

One word "Nice"


----------



## meta (May 6, 2011)

@harm064 Exactly my thoughts mate.. 

For those who are into music and social networking , the popular Android app Flowd just made its way to the Ovi Store \m/ 

Go get it now.. the UI is super smooth as it is developed in QML


----------



## harm064 (May 6, 2011)

Try using the Internet Radio from the Ovi Store Ovi Store: Nokia Internet Radio

The sheer number of radio stations present is mind boggling. I love the American comedy channels that come up . Kind of really addictive!


----------



## Sarath (May 6, 2011)

Why so much hate for Nokia. As someone who has used all the platforms i have realised that nokia is not as bad as it seems to be. I wish nokia had developed the OS a little more. 

I used an N85, then a BB 9000series, Nokia C7, iphone 4(unlocked) and now xperia arc.
 I think the nokia lets me do everything i want to but its slow and not as fluid as the others,
 the iphone tells me what to do n decides what i should but looks beautiful while doing the same,
 the android is a middle ground good looks and more featureful.
 BB was was good but i wouldn use it again.

The E7 should help people who do not want to switch from symbian.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

Sarath said:
			
		

> The E7 should help people who do not want to switch from symbian.


 But Nokia themselves have dumped Symbian for Windows Mobile. 

That puts Symbian into jeopardy expecially Meego is also coming.


----------



## harm064 (May 7, 2011)

Yeah but Anna is coming out soon, the question of UI not being so visually appealing might be squashed too! Also E7 users can appreciate this app too Nokia Bots | Nokia Beta Labs . This app learns how you like to use the phone and essentially replicates the same too.


----------



## Sarath (May 7, 2011)

I dont know what they dumping the OS has to do with the phone. Ofcourse if you say that they will cease to support your device and iron out the bugs then yes i agree with you then it sucks.

I still remember when i had my N85 (333Mhz proc) i could do so much with it. Even today all that impresses me in android and iOS is the fluidity of the OS. After using both android and iOS i must say they failed to impress me. Maybe coz they are doing exceeding well in some respects while abandoning a lot of the features that were common place before their arrival.

I am just saying try the phone before commenting on it. Even i am surprised to be saying this as a nokia would have been a definitive No.
So i say again "USE" the phone not merely look at it.


----------



## meta (May 10, 2011)

Who cares that they are dumping the OS two years from now ? As long as it works right now. Half the Android phones dont even get the number the OS updates.. what do you say about that ? 

If my E7 gets the Anna update and maybe the next one then that is all that i expect from my purchase. It does exactly what i want from it !


----------



## harm064 (May 11, 2011)

The hoopla regarding OS and "UI" is blown out of proportion. Even if a regular user is asked, he would start rolling his eyes if asked to explain what it is about. 
Symbian is simple enough to understand for any regular folk. You don't need to be a techie to use a smartphone. That matters a lot.

Ovi Store: LinkedIn This is the link for the Linkedin app. Flawless is the keyword here people...


----------



## harm064 (May 14, 2011)

YouTube - Linkedin app I created this video to show how awesome the linkedin app really is.


----------



## meta (May 14, 2011)

Nice video harm.. the application is definitely very nice. 

You might want to try out this Google Reader app on your phone ! Gorgeous and fluid UI 

YouTube - Grap! Google Reader Client on the Nokia N8


----------



## harm064 (May 16, 2011)

I have tried Grap, it does what is required off it. Thanks for the share @Meta. Hats off for finding it.


----------



## meta (May 23, 2011)

Folks.. go check out Favorite Apps. This widget lets you have 9 extra apps on the screen ! I'm also rocking the countdown widget so that i know exactly how far i am from whatever is important for me  

I'm also discovering some interesting and not very well known apps. One of them is Nok It , a Note scribbling app which works surprisingly well with fingers considering the capacitive screen !


----------



## harm064 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the share dude. 

Ovi Store: EpocCam Lite Handy if you don't have a webcam handy


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2011)

Btw, almost forgot.
Nokia to dump ovi brand 

details here-
Nokia's new management to dump its Ovi services brand - Economic Times


----------



## harm064 (May 24, 2011)

^ That is old news dude. Ovi services will be renamed as Nokia Services. Big Whoop.


----------



## meta (May 26, 2011)

Actually very glad to see that their going to use their own name instead of Ovi 

Oh and that webcam app is super useful ! 

WRC launched their official app on the store today so very excited by that.. and the best part ? 

Shazam ! the new Qt port of the app is here ! The BEST song tagging solution out there and it works beautifully on the E7


----------



## meta (Jun 3, 2011)

A really awesome Google Reader app just hit the Ovi Store ! Its called Grap! Here are some screen shots i took on my phone of the application. Really nice UI and very fluid. I use it on a daily basis.. absolutely love it !

 Main Interface
*i55.twitgoo.com/5zr783.jpg

 Individual Posts
*i54.twitgoo.com/140jbkh.jpg

 Reading an article

*i52.twitgoo.com/345hsue.jpg

 Keep posting more app suggestions guys !!!


----------



## harm064 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ovi Store: The Times of India
I liked the TOI app. Indian content, and the UI is awesome considering the fact that it has been developed in house.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 3, 2011)

To the fanboys of this thread,
Nokia Ditches MeeGo Amid Microsoft Rumors -- InformationWeek


----------



## meta (Jun 13, 2011)

Well i dont know about MeeGo but i still do like Symbian and Nokia has promised support till 2016... so whats not to like ?


----------

